# Nissan Tsuru headlight question!



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

:newbie:

Hello everyone, I recently bought a nissan tsuru headlight conversion kit to put on my 93 sentra. I noticed that in the headlights there is a spot for another set of lights. I was wondering if they were usable and what size bulb they would take. Also what kind of plug do they use because I don't have a plug that would fit on them. 

I have some pictures of what the socket looks like:
http://www.imagebam.com/image/afc156140151967
http://www.imagebam.com/image/cc7b9e140152008
http://www.imagebam.com/image/df4c40140152044

Thank you in advance and hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the units with the Blue inner circle light as a parking light. mine had the bulbs and sockets with pigtails. I had to tap the lights into the side parking lights, the outer lights that are amber I used as turn signals to avoid all the crazyness of cutting and splicing


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I have projectors retrofitted into the headlights and have CCFL angel eyes. So what I was thinking of doing was make a switch inside the car and connect the angel eyes and those driving lights. After talking with a few people I ended up just getting some female spade connectors and connecting them to the sockets. Anyways thank you for your reply sunnysentra


----------



## mcg0316 (Jul 16, 2011)

Im still kinda confused on what to do here I ordered a set of these and I will be installing them when I go on leave in a month. 4 The inner light you used which light to jump off of to put one in there?


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I am currently not done wiring them up at the moment but hopefully will have them done tonight. As for using another light to jump off of, I just installed a switch inside the car. When I finish wiring them up tonight ill take some pictures for you maybe that will help.


----------



## mcg0316 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds great man ready to see what u came up with


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here you go, sorry it took me a while to post these up but haven't had the time lately. If you have any questions please ask!

I'm pretty sure there is another way to do it, not saying my way is the best but that is what I came up with. Also I don't know if anyone can help with this questions, but if I connect all the lights in a loop they come out really dim. That is the reason I combined all those wires into one at the switch.


----------

